# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  quarantine and cleaning

## Locascio

Quarantine and cleaning     I highly recommend that you quarantine your animals for at least 30 days (preferably 60) before you place them in with the rest of your collection. This quarantine period will allow you to assess the health of your newcomers and will reduce the possibility of introducing disease to your other pets. During the quarantine period you should collect at least three fecal samples for testing from your new acquisition and all three should be negative before introducing the new animal to the standard collection. Chances are especially if the animal is from the wild that your vet will find some kind of parasite that must be treated before releasing the animal from quarantine (note) you should always service your quarantine specimens after you have worked with your regular collection. This significantly reduces disease transmission possibilities. Once you have gotten three negative samples the animal may join youre other herps if it has tested positive during quarantine you should test it every three months for one year until you get consistent negative results. Certain parasites do not always show up, even during extended quarantine. All animals in your group should have routine fecal exams twice a year. As for cleaning cleanliness and water quality must never be overlooked frogs and toads can become sick and or die because a lack of husbandry on the owners part so as a frog owner its your responsibility to provide the up most cleanliness for your pets hears some good cleaning habits as noted, cleaning and disinfection are paramount. If your animal poops, clean it up as soon as possible. Only use sterile materials , any soiled substrates should be removed and replaced a good general disinfectant is 1 ounce of bleach pure 2 gallons of water(note) do not use scented bleach it can be harm full to your frogs. Be sure you have moved your frogs to another room while your cleaning their cages also thoroughly rinse there cages with very hot water afterwards and allow it to dry for at least 24 hours I do this by always having a backup cage thats already been cleaned so that I can set my frogs back up asap. Alternatively, a mild soap solution may be used for amphibians as long as the unit is thoroughly rinsed (at least twice) and then dried for 24 hours always label any bottles containing any solution (including water) that you may be using around your herps. Be sure to read the contents of those bottles before you start spraying and be sure that you disinfectant any utensils you use and that there disinfected between different enclosures last, and this is very important, disinfect your hands. Your hands are wonderful means of transmitting microscopic parasites and parasite eggs. Clean and disinfect them every time you handle your animals and every time you clean their cages. Keep a disinfectant bucket available at all times to soak your cleaning instruments in the solution. Dip your hands as you dip your tools (of. Course, taking care not to handle specimens with solution soaked hands) this will do wonders in preventing disease transmission. 


All information gathered thru my personal experience and provided by the following references.i would also like to thank everyone from the frogforum for all there help and support in making this the best website related to amphibians
Reptile and amphibian parasite: Author Eric M. Rundquist
Frogs and toads: Author Devin Edmonds 
Frogs in the aquarium: Author Werner von Filek 
Whites tree frogs: Author Phillippe de vosjoli 
Horned frogs: Author Phillippe de vosjoli
Tadpole care: Phil Purser
Horned frog care: Allen R. Both
Frogs, Toads, and Tree frogs: Author Bartlett and Bartlett
Tree frogs: Devin Edmonds
American treefrogs: Author Jerry G.Walls
Frogs and toads of the world: Author Chris Mattison
Frogs, toads, salamanders and how they reproduce: Author Dorothy Hinshaw patent
Frogs inside their remarkable world: Author Ellin Beltz
I would highly suggest reading all of these books

----------

